# Why is the Piratecat a little tea pot?



## Hand of Evil (Sep 11, 2003)

Just wondering, it this part of the on-going avatar war?


----------



## Welverin (Sep 11, 2003)

I was just about to ask this myself.

My theory is someone gave alsih2o admin powers for some revenge. Question is, who would be so evil?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 11, 2003)

I was just about to ask the same question myself!


----------



## Welverin (Sep 11, 2003)

Hah, beat ya!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 11, 2003)

Ow! Now I've got to go and get those bruises treated!


----------



## Mark (Sep 11, 2003)

This can mean only trouble.  By polymorphing him into a teapot, he has unwittingly been given a place in which to summon a tempest...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 11, 2003)

... because he has a handle and a spout.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 11, 2003)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> ... because he has a handle and a spout.



But he's not "short and stout"....


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 11, 2003)

maybe he is steaming all the time.


----------



## hong (Sep 11, 2003)

What, exactly, is a "PriateCat"?


Hong "or do I not want to know?" Ooi


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 11, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> What, exactly, is a "PriateCat"?
> 
> 
> Hong "or do I not want to know?" Ooi




What you talking about...

Well, "exactly" it _was_ a typo.  I have this problem, it is a drinking problem but it works here too.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 11, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> I was just about to ask this myself.
> 
> My theory is someone gave alsih2o admin powers for some revenge. Question is, who would be so evil?





 i have been a double secret admin for as long as i can remember, but i didn't do it.   

i wish i had, but that is another thread....


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 11, 2003)

Clay, it doesn't matter if you did it. I STILL blame you!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 11, 2003)

This was not a sudden unforseen event.  PC has long wished to be a teapot.  He has even done some teapot modeling.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 11, 2003)

Not happy with his performance on the runway, PC went hard to work finding his new look.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 11, 2003)

Dreams of tea parties?


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 11, 2003)

If you do a Google image search for teapot +cat the amount of results that come back is almost sickening.


----------



## Henry (Sep 11, 2003)

Heck, I'M more of a teapot than PCat is. See the Gencon Pics!

_Whoever's responsible, Don't Get Any Ideas._


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 11, 2003)

I say Morrus, because he posted the standard avatars are now fixed!  Shows opportunity!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 11, 2003)

I say Morrus, because he posted the standard avatars are now fixed!  Shows opportunity!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 11, 2003)

That is absolutely brilliant. I was wondering if someone had asked this question.

Yet more secret powers move in ENWorld circles! That fate of the forums is to be decided!

Or something.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Sep 12, 2003)

He's clearly trying to disguise himself.

Run kitty! Run!


----------

